# Where can we buy beads for birthing necklace?



## yasmel (Jun 23, 2006)

Mods, feel free to move if there is a better forum for this post.

I am making a birthing necklace for a friend and the other friends want to know where can they buy beads?

Can you ladies help me out?


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Beading and jewelry making is so popular now that most mid-to-large sized cities have a bead store. The staff there will even help string them together and close off the necklace with the right clasp, etc. If your friends don't have a specialty bead store where they live (there should be lots for you in Miami), then they should try a general art and craft store, they usually have bead sections nowadays. I'm sure there are lots of on-line stores too though I've never looked.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

